# 2012 Look 586SL Di2 version



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Anyone know if the Di2 version is Di2 only or if it just includes internal cable routing that could go either way?


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't know how much this helps,
• 2012 NOVELTY > DI2

The 586 is also available in Di2 version. In this version, the passage of bundles is foreseen completely integrated (The electric bundles pass in the tubes and in the bottom bracket). The advised assembly is the following: EW‑7975, with long battery holder under the feeding-bottle carrier.

cut/paste from Look Cycle - 586 SL - Frames - Road


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Yes it did help thanks. Additionally I heard from the Look factory and Di2 version is Di2 only.


----------

